# The srunken sailor



## sil (Apr 19, 2009)

please check my new project


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sorry but that is some of the worst stuff I've ever heard. As a fellow guitarist, I can't even begin to start pointing out to you everything that is wrong with your playing, but let me put it to you this way: practice makes perfect.

If you want to be a proficient guitarist, then you need to a good teacher to improve your discipline, technique, intonation, and for the teacher to show you how to achieve a good tone. I would really seriously start practicing about 4-6 hours a day. It will do you a world of good trust me.


----------

